# International 350 tractor Utility Steering box rebuilding



## Bowwie (Aug 6, 2012)

Where would a person find the following info:

Factory Specifications’ of each part number listed below
•	366201R1- race 
•	366202R1- race 
•	366203R91- roller ball bearing 
•	368371R1- race 
•	368373R1- washer
•	365954R91- bearing roller w/ 366145R1 race, nineteen rollers and two springs
•	364627R1- thrust washer


----------

